
A drop-in Python interface to Filecoin, available on pip - ArtRichards
https://github.com/pygate/pygate-gRPC
======
ArtRichards
There is also a Flask webapp and an API using this interface. See
[https://pygate.tech](https://pygate.tech) or the github org.

This was created for the HackFS hackathon, and is in preparation for Mainnet
launch!

